# T-shirt Blogs



## Waterloo (Oct 26, 2006)

Which are the best t-shirt blogs with reviews?
I have: 
tcritic.com
tshirtwatch.com

Thanks.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a few more for you:

preshrunk.info (hasn't been updated in a while though)

teees.com

addicteed.com


----------



## Salty (Nov 20, 2006)

I like:

shirtonme.blogspot.com


----------



## raptmonk (Nov 13, 2006)

These links are great! Thanks, guys...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a few more listed here as well: http://www.t-shirtlinks.com/?id_category=101


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

t-shirtjunkies.com


----------

